# Found A Leak Today



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

Went to the trailer today to check on her in storage (5 days old!!!) and found a small amount of water in the front storage compartments on both sides. It looks like it came down from the top around the hindge area. We had a snowstorm last night with very srong winds. Anyone else had this happen??? I know that it is under warranty since I just picked it up last Friday but just wondering what the best solution is.

Rob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Do your rain gutters drop rain off the top and down the compartment that leaks?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

rhanna said:


> Went to the trailer today to check on her in storage (5 days old!!!) and found a small amount of water in the front storage compartments on both sides. [snapback]64085[/snapback]​


Rob,

I had (have) the same problem. I traced it to the seam in the frame of the storage compartment. The frame joins together at the top middle. I was looking for the source for a few days and then just happend to see a drop of water hanging from directly under this seam. I plan to put a little caulk on it. Seems like a real easy fix.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Depending how hard the wind is blowing I get some in every now and then
I would start off with some cutter extension.
And if you still get some in you could put a stick-on cutter above the compatment doors
I know Mike has some gutters above his doors.
Check your rubber seal around the door also.

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Start with the gutter extension and the trailer stowed with the nose high to make the water run to the back of the trailer as you want to keep the water off the top of the hinges on the front compartment.

The leak is from water sitting on top of the hinge, then wicking between the hinge and the top of the compartment cut out and then weeping through the rivets then into and also down the back of the doors.

Fix the leak by applying a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge to prevent water from getting to the rivets. Also you can seal the rivet heads.

To test once the caulk is dry. Open the front compartment on one side and pull out the morgue drawer , then climb in. Have someone pour water on the hinge to see if you can see any water on the inside of the door.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Gutter extensions will help along with the other suggestions. I had vinyl gutters put over the exterior storage doors and in conjunction with the gutter extensions haven't had any problems.

Mike


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Our cargo doors were leaking also. I had the dealer fix it under warranty along with some other issues. I could have fixed it myself, but I was making a point and a warranty record should any more damage occur do to water exposure.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine leaked when I first got it too. My dealer sent me some silicone caulk, (he's about 6 hours away) and had me seal the outside flange of the door frame. Keystone is trying to save money by using less caulk.







Mine hasn't leaked a drop since and it would leak about 4 or 5 ounces with every heavy rain before. Use clear and you won't even see it. Good luck. It's hard to see how it would do it but that was the case with mine.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes they leak. They leak lots of different ways including the locks. Mine leaked like crazy just as soon as I got it home. There is another thread here:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=2517&hl=
where I detailed my fixes. I was unable to follow through on the locks. The locks that I found turned out to be a special order item.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've also found that if the storage doors are closed on one end only and not locked, I will get water inside. So now I close and lock both ends and that makes a tight seal. Worked for me.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

Andy pretty much hit it in the head ( as he usually does!). I will add that leaking around the storage compartment doors has been pretty typical. Early on there were problems with water actually getting into the door, and then leaking out the bottom seam. The solution to that is do drill 2-3 holes in the bottom edge of the door itself, as a means of draining of water from inside the door.

Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I will start with CamperAndy's recommendations. I usually prefer to do most thngs like this myseld as opposed to taking it back to the dealer. I think I am a little more particular about the finished look than the service men are.

Rob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Have had the small leak problem twice so far.







Thanks for all the information. Will see if I can't stop as all have suggested.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Knock on wood, I have not had that problem. But I know what to do if I do now.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Gutter Extensions -- 4.99

Best investment you can make --

stops the leaking and stops the black streaking --


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> stops the leaking and stops the black streaking --
> [snapback]64173[/snapback]​


Hey...you're a poet...and didn't even know it!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

rhanna said:


> Went to the trailer today to check on her in storage (5 days old!!!) and found a small amount of water in the front storage compartments on both sides. It looks like it came down from the top around the hindge area. We had a snowstorm last night with very srong winds. Anyone else had this happen??? I know that it is under warranty since I just picked it up last Friday but just wondering what the best solution is.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]64085[/snapback]​


We had the same problem with our 26RS.

Caulked the top of the hinges of the front storage and Bobs your uncle (oopss sorry wrong culture) Bingo!! it fixed it right away.

You can find some pitures in the photo gallery that show the problem if you are like me and want to understand why its leaks and why that fixes it.

There is alot of knowledge on the site about Outbacks and thier problems.


----------

